# Strava fitness score?



## jifdave (6 Mar 2018)

Hi All,

Just wondering does anyone know of a scale for the strava (premium) fitness score?

I don't cycle as much as I should due to injury, did about 1200 miles last year and i'm up to around 850 this year. My peak fitness score is 87.
My brother in law does cycle much more than me, 3000 miles last year and already around 1200 this year however his score of 5596 seems extreme.

Anyone share there score and how many miles they do a year/this yea?


----------



## LewisLondon (6 Mar 2018)

I believe fitness is similar to the CTL score used by TrainingPeaks, in which case it's something like "an average of the last 6 weeks of training".
WIth your 87, did you by chance have a big couple of weeks at some point in the year?

Unless I'm understanding it wrong, 5596 is an error!


----------



## jifdave (6 Mar 2018)

LewisLondon said:


> I believe fitness is similar to the CTL score used by TrainingPeaks, in which case it's something like "an average of the last 6 weeks of training".
> WIth your 87, did you by chance have a big couple of weeks at some point in the year?
> 
> Unless I'm understanding it wrong, 5596 is an error!


My 87 was a couple of weeks ago. 
Probably the most miles I’ve done over a 6 week period. 

I had a feeling 5596 is wrong but wanted to make sure


----------



## MichaelO (6 Mar 2018)

I quite like to keep an eye on it - it certainly correlates with how "fit" I feel.

I did 6,000 miles in 2016 (and slightly less last year) - maxed out at a fitness score of 63 in August, having had high mileage in the 6-8 weeks before. My mileage is fairly even through a year (mainly commuting around 400 miles a month), so less likely to get large peaks in fitness (although, I've not cycled much since October, so it's dropped through the floor). I do see it creep up through the summer when I get out at weekends more often (and for longer rides)

5596 is definitely wrong!!


----------



## si_c (7 Mar 2018)

I keep an eye on my Strava Fitness score, and it correlates pretty well with the score from StravistiX. To be honest I pay more attention to my fatigue indicator than the fitness, as I try not to let it get too high. I've only been tracking it properly the last couple of months as before then I wasn't wearing an HRM when commuting, so it wasn't accurate enough.

At the moment I'm sitting on 60 Fitness and 102 Fatigue, which to me seems about right. I was up to around 150 fatigue the other week and I was really feeling that.


----------



## jifdave (8 Mar 2018)

My Brother in law raised a ticket and strava suggested it is because his power zones were set very low.

I looked at mine and after updating my FTP form 240 (strava) to 341 (zwift) my fitness went down from 87 to 42.
Basically made it seem he was sprinting all the time and i was riding 100 watts over FTP consistently.


----------

